# اليكم اخوانى ويندوز فسيتا الاصدارالحديث2



## hima85222 (5 أبريل 2006)

*اليكم اخوانى ويندوز فسيتا الاصدارالحديث2*

اليكم اخوانى ويندوز فسيتا الاصدارالحديث2007

طبعا كل ما عليكم فعلة
هو وضع الوصلة بالفلاش جيت
وهو علية الباقى









خالص تحياتى للجميع
والجديد فى هذا الموضوع ايضا
حمل بالمرفقات 
للتخلص من الوقت الزمنى للويندوز فسيتا
لسة طازة 
ويوجد ملف اقرأنى 
لطريقة التنشيط
باسوورد فك الضغط

www.arabchurch.com

أضغط هنا لتحميل الكراك

طريقة استخدام الكراك
بالغط دبل كليك على ايكونة البرنامج
ستظهر الصورة الموجودة بالموضوع
بالضغط على نكست سيقوم البرنامج بعمل الازم
وبعدها اعمل ريستارت للجهاز 
ومبروك عليك السيد الويندوز فسيتا
Windows Vista Activator







التحميل من المرفقات
للضمان
مع خالص تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق

www.arabchurch.com



الوصلة امانة بين يديك فلا تقم بتسريبها لكى يتمكن زملائنا بالمنتدى من التحميل بالسرعة العالية 
تحياتى لك 
استخدمالوصلة 
ftp://dell:dell@218.87.219.103/Vista_5342_32bit_Main_Staged_DVD_EN.iso
السيريال
PVYFQ-2JTBV-9KXQ2-FQHDY-MTBVH​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أبريل 2006)

*جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا يا هيما *


*مجهود رأئع *

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


----------



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

ديما يا هيما
جايب الحاجات الحلوة
متشكرين ليك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## hima85222 (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك أنت يا جميل

يا رب أكون موفق


----------



## beshoyrh (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا هيما


----------



## beshoyrh (5 أبريل 2006)

لا يعمل اللنك


----------



## Michael (5 أبريل 2006)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4477

لو قرات الموضوع السابق

الوضع سوف يختلف.

على فكرة حجم الويندوز حوالى 2.85 ميجا بايت

شكرا هيما

سلام ونعمة


----------



## hima85222 (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليكم كلكم بس يا جماعة الى عاوز ينزل النسخة يستخدم برنامج فلاش جيت

وعلى فكرة لو الوصلة مش شغالة ودة علشان التحميل الجامد عليها

لان دة سيرفر شخصى لواحد بمعنى أنوا محول الجهاز بتاعوا لسيرفر

فلازم نستحمل معلش

ربنا معاكم

وشكرا يا مايكل على النسخة اللى هى 2 ميجا


----------



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

انا عايز اعرف يا مايكل اية هو اللى تقصدة من ان النسخة حجمها 2.85 ميجا


----------



## ايساف والنسمة (5 أبريل 2006)

النك مش شغال  سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## nabil200555 (5 أبريل 2006)

الله يباركك


----------



## ايساف والنسمة (5 أبريل 2006)

سلام المسيح معاك /ايساف والنسمة


----------



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

شكرا ليكم يا جماعة

وربنا يبارك حياتك

شكرا


----------



## mr.hima (18 ديسمبر 2006)

كل موضوعاتك جميلة يا هيما بس دة مش علشان أسمى زى أسمك لا أبدا ...​بس فى مشكلة ضغيرة أن ملف الكراك بتاع الوندوز فيستا فى فيرس يظهر بعد فك الضغط أسمة
*win32.Blackmal.E@mm*
دة غير كمان أن معنديش فلاش جت لكن عندى برنامج تانى بحمل بية بس مش عارف أحمل بية ملف الوندوز نفسة ......​


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2006)

قصدك عاوز برنامج لاستكمال التحميل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rokman (19 ديسمبر 2006)

هو مش برنامج gigaget ينفع بردة ولا اية


----------



## mr.hima (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط مش شغال أصلا


----------



## GamiL (10 مارس 2007)

لايمكن تحميل الملف بسبب انتهاء المهلة
هكذا قال كابتن انترنت داونلود مانجر
ياريت تعيد تنشيط الرابط


----------



## king (27 مارس 2007)

الموقع مش شغال يامان


----------



## king (27 مارس 2007)

يانو يانوم مفيش تحميل سلام المسيح


----------



## merola (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اليكم اخوانى ويندوز فسيتا الاصدارالحدي*

شكرا هيما على الويندوس 
شكرا سايبستان 
انا حنزلة بس يارب يعيش و ميضربش


----------



## GamiL (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اليكم اخوانى ويندوز فسيتا الاصدارالحديث2*

اخوتي الاحباء لقد قمت بتحميل الويندوز فيستا هوم التيمات صغير الحجم - 662 ميجا فقط - و جربته و يعمل بصورة رائعة و لايحاج مساحة علي الهارد - من الروابط التالية:

http://www.swapoo.net/file/120/Vista-Home-Premium-CD-Version-English-part1-rar.html
http://www.swapoo.net/file/122/Vista-Home-Premium-CD-Version-English-part2-rar.html
http://www.swapoo.net/file/123/Vista-Home-Premium-CD-Version-English-part3-rar.html
http://www.swapoo.net/file/125/Vista-Home-Premium-CD-Version-English-part4-rar.html
http://www.swapoo.net/file/126/Vista-Home-Premium-CD-Version-English-part5-rar.html
http://www.swapoo.net/file/124/Vista-Home-Premium-CD-Version-English-part6-rar.html
http://www.swapoo.net/file/121/Vista-Home-Premium-CD-Version-English-part7-rar.html

الحجم 662 ميغا فقط
و رقم السيريال:
YFKBB-PQJJV-G996G-VWGXY-2V3X8
عند كتابة السيريال اكتب الارقام فقط مباشرة وهو يضع تلقائيا الفاصلة - و اذا وضعتها انت سيقول ان الرقم خطأ
ربنا معاكم 000 صلواتكم


----------



## Mr.who!! (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اليكم اخوانى ويندوز فسيتا الاصدارالحدي*

thanks ya man


----------

